# 83 olmo!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Just brought this bike home from a bike swap and I have to say it is my dream bike for the road bike category. I had a lower end version of this bike in High school and have wanted another one ever since.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 14, 2013)

That is a beautifully detailed road bike Jeff!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats on getting it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Gary. The weather is kinda sketchy or I would take it out for a ride.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 15, 2013)

Italian road bikes are something special. The way they paint and detail them is unreal. Love that Campy bike jewelry!


----------



## jackomeano (Apr 17, 2013)

*Very nice*

That s  a Sweet Olmo bicycle... you cannt go wrong with the Italian bicycles... They take great pride in what they do and it take years to become a builder there.  I going back to get my Lazzeretti frame....
 Ciao Tutti


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 17, 2013)

Love that lug work, what year was it made?


----------

